

Brute force backtesting of zroc indicator in Q - esh2chan
http://github.com/esh/backtest/blob/master/zroc.q
This does insample backtesting of an oscillator in Q.
======
DannoHung
I see you've been reading Steven Apter's style guide. :\

I'd like to point out that this doesn't really help anyone who doesn't
intimately know what a Return on Close In-sample analysis is good for.

